# Let's set the record straight here...



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok. So I started an aquarium group for my area a while ago and we are doing great with just over 60 members. HOWEVER. I have had several complaints about a specific member. The complaints range from unfair business practices to posting inaccurate information as fact. I have personally seen this happen multiple times. In my personal correspondence with him, he has requested that I give some examples of issues people have had with things he has said, and one was that plecos are labyrinth fishes. I wholeheartedly disagree, but sources on the internet seem to conflict with each other in the research I was doing. He continues to argue with me, which is really beside the point I am trying to reach with him, but if I am going to talk some sense into this dude I need to slam him on his incorrect info (believe me, there will be plenty even if it turns out that plecos are indeed labyrinth fishes).

So, what's the verdict?? Also, mods, how do you deal with belligerent correspondence? So far I have performed perfectly but this guy is really pushing my buttons and it is getting harder and harder not to just throw him out.....


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't say anything about the plecos...however I'm a mod/admin on a dragon site and You state facts..double check your fact and when they become an @ss about it you site non forum sources and research and ignore the ignorant behavior he is displaying. I've had to resort to only copying facts from research papers and studies and actually say not one word of my own.... kinda a nice way to give them the cold shoulder....you know


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Plecos are NOT labyrinth fishes. That is a fact. You can find scientific sources to back this. Labyrinth fishes refer to the anabantiodei suborder of fish. These include notables such as honey gourami, bettas, climbing perch, and kissing gourami. They are called labyrinth fishes because they use a specialized structure called the labyrinth organ to extract oxygen from the air. This organ is an extension of one of the gill rakers and is highly vascularized. 

Plecos are in the order siluriformes, the catfishes. They do not breath air with the aid of a labryinth organ and are not labyrinth fishes. The term pleco generally refers to any member of the loricarid family (the armoured catfishes). 

If you can get your hands on an ichthyology textbooks it will tell you all of this. Fishbase.org is another great scientific site for fish information. They won't give care information, but this is a taxonomy question for which they will have cited sources.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You can't talk sense into a senseless person any more than you can reason with an unreasonable person. Some people just don't care about facts and are content to go about their ignorant ways, no matter what anyone has to say about it. 

There are a number of non labrynth fish that too can breath atmospheric oxygen, but plecos are not one of them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Plecos are definatly not labarynth fishes... Just... No. He sounds like the type of person that will never see someone else's way and will forever hold on t his tunnel vision. 

TKM has explained it very well but I will add one more thing... If they are labarynth fish, then why don't they ever come up for air?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to our world LOL 

Are you talking about a blog or a website here? 

I think it's important to have a clear set of rules and expectations in place so that you can point out which are being violated. 

He might be one of those turkeys who will still argue with you no matter how much documentation you have to back up your rebuttal. We have the option here of issuing infractions, mini-vacations and permanent bans if all else fails. I'm not sure of your setup tho. :dunno:

Is there any ignore feature in place for members who don't want to deal with him?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Plecos are definatly not labarynth fishes... Just... No. He sounds like the type of person that will never see someone else's way and will forever hold on t his tunnel vision.
> 
> TKM has explained it very well but I will add one more thing... If they are labarynth fish, then why don't they ever come up for air?


And these are the reasons I struggle as a mod/ admin on my site( dragon forum). Proper food and lighting is a hot topic of debate and even a well known large scale breeder contributes to the misinformation. I naturally do not bite my tongue but holy ish they try me!!! After showing facts from research and experience ... When they say they know what's best for their dragon I kindly tell them to contact me when the problems arise as I know how to fix them after improper care( of it isn't toooo bad). The other mods don't love how blunt I am but in the end they know I'm right and I abated them a weeper bit more then they did. Lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I could never be a mod ;-)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

jaysee said:


> i could never be a mod ;-)


 
lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Romad said:


> lol


Not even a super mod :lol:

I find it funny how some people have aspirations of being a moderator.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

jaysee said:


> Not even a super mod :lol:
> 
> I find it funny how some people have aspirations of being a moderator.


They probably don't have any idea of what's really involved


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Romad said:


> They probably don't have any idea of what's really involved


Definitely not.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Definitely not.


It's more a badge of courage than a medal of honor. You will get battle scars, and there is an acceptable casualty rate. It's not what it seems to be on the surface, that's for sure.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tolak said:


> It's more a badge of courage than a medal of honor. You will get battle scars, and there is an acceptable casualty rate. It's not what it seems to be on the surface, that's for sure.


Only upside to it for me... I get first dibs on awesome dragons that aren't even shown by breeders for sale yet :-D. Oh and then we have our private site where we all vent like theres no tomorrrow lol. Personally I'm looking to get demoted hahaha... too much for me.
Another recent problem with how blunt I can be is then the other admins and such message me like I'm the in house rabid pitbul askig me to "go get 'em Marie!" I get these messages at least 4-8 times a day and I'm like OMG people I actually do have a job haha


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

HAHAHA you all crack me UP! I decided to go ahead and make a terms and conditions, which to my surprise, a ton of members were thrilled about (go figure). Basically what I ended up doing was just referring him to it and telling him to expect people and myself to disagree with him and be prepared to handle it appropriately. He has not responded since yesterday (ROFL). If he decides to keep arguing with me, I am now armed with the scientific info that I need, thanks to you guys. And, you know, now I know myself for future reference. I'm glad I was correct about the plecos, when I first saw him say that I was floored. Thanks again guys, appreciate all of you!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Our members love that we put up terms and conditions too! We had one fool keep badgering everyone with wrong dangerous advice and I was given 24hrs to cut him to peices before his ban was in effect lmao! Also afetr a rash of bad members we cut trolls and offensive members down to only ~600 members on the main part and another 96 on another part...plus about 500 on a related forum that the rules are more lax..I refuse to mod that last one :lol:


----------

